# Maxim Coding Solutions



## bethsanders (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone have information on Maxim Coding Solutions. Last week I had applied for a remote coding position. I received a phone call. He left a message and I returned the call, only to be ask if he could call me back. Yesterday I received another call and was ask if he could call me back with information about their company. I am really confused. I have a degree in Health Claims, and also passed my exam the first time in November. I have worked two years out in the coding field(dermatology, internal med, family practice, obgyn). I was currently working for a small medical company, laid off due to budget cut..  If anyone has any suggestions I would greatly appreciate.

Thank-you!!
Beth Sanders, CPC


----------



## okiesawyers (Dec 17, 2008)

I recommend that you do a search in the forums on Maxim.  You will find plenty of opinions on this company.


----------

